# New to forums



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to these forums, and have been training my Vizsla to hunt this season. Just wanted to say hi to the community since Vizsla's are pretty rare hunting dogs out here in So Cal.. Need some sort of people to talk to about my hunting Vizsla lol. She is only 10 1/2 months old now, but doing phenomenal.

I need a new video of her in action, she wasn't very steady on point on this one, but here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRdspemY4U


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice to see another Californian Hungarian Pointer in the field.
My guess is the 
number is around 100.
Good luck.
Rod aka RBD
redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the intro Reeka, and welcome to the forums ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Reeka,
You should check out the South Coast Vizsla Club scvizsla.com You'll find a few more Hunting type Vizsla and a good group of folks there.

Ken


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Reeka,

Nice video, good shot!!!!

Your pup is a lovely looking girl, she is doing well at such a young age.

She's a credit to you  

Love to see some more vids of you and her 

Welcome to the forum, and enjoy 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome 

We are taking her out to Prado on Saturday so I'll plan on making a new video of her than. We bought her some fancy Chukar so it should be a pretty good one 

I'll plan on checking out that South Coast Vizsla Club. Be nice to meet with some other owners.


----------

